# Good case for 4x18650 cells?



## BrianBak (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for this case PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme or and similar alternative that I can easily take put cells in and out of. Does anyone know where I can buy one?

I can only find the pannovo at approximately 50 dollars which I think is way to much.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

huh ? 13 bucks. I paid 16 for mine

PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

most are sold out now, but they should restock someday, hopefully


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought that exact same thing on ebay for $15 a year ago....forgot how I found it in a search though...


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I have two of these cases that I got for around $12. Lately, everyone is out of them and there are some on ebay for $81!!!


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Can you put protected cells in there, close the case and you're ready to use them?


----------



## BrianBak (Apr 11, 2011)

mazspeed said:


> Can you put protected cells in there, close the case and you're ready to use them?


As far as I understand, yes.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Put the batteries in, screw down the lid and go. You can also use this battery case to run just 2 18650s adjacent to each other for the same voltage with half the life. I ran just 2 while I waited MONTHS for my other pair of 18650s to arrive.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

mazspeed said:


> Can you put protected cells in there, close the case and you're ready to use them?


yes absolutely. each chamber is spring loaded and the screw cap has a ton of threads. it will take any long or short '18650'

it is best to squeeze the box closed with your hands and screw the threads in as the spring pressure is pretty stiff and it makes it easier to close with no worries about too much twisting pressure. batteries will not rattle whatsoever. thing is amazing


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yes absolutely. each chamber is spring loaded and the screw cap has a ton of threads. it will take any long or short '18650'
> 
> it is best to squeeze the box closed with your hands and screw the threads in as the spring pressure is pretty stiff and it makes it easier to close with no worries about too much twisting pressure. batteries will not rattle whatsoever. thing is amazing


Hey guys, thanks so much for the responses. So which are the very best batteries to use for it? Also what about charging? I have a 1800 Gemini Olympia that I was using till my batteries died. Should I get protected batteries or unprotected? Do I have to remove the batteries to charge? Thanks again everyone.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Not sure if this would be good anyways, I cannot locate that case anywhere? Anyone seen the case for sale?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well yes it is for sale but apparently out of stock. Pannovo makes tons of plastic boxes for lots of things. need to ask DX or whomever what time frame they expect out-of-stock to be restocked

About 18650's

never ebay !!!!

the practice of taking old expired and non-functional laptop battery packs and breaking them out into re-wrapped 'sold as new' 18650's is a gigantic operation and you just cannot be sure what you are getting...you have to go to known good sellers. heck I can do this myself with a spool of printed heat wrap and heat gun, and take a shite battery that cost me zero, look brand new and charge 8 bucks for...

order protected 18650's ! best ones (they use new batteries) are

anything from batteryjunction.com

AW
AW 18650 Protected 3400 mAh Rechargeable Lithium Battery

EagleTac or eagtac EAGTAC - Accessories - IC Protected 18650 li-ion 3400mah - EagleTac.com

Zebralight branded 18650 from Zebralight ZL634 3400mAh 18650 Protected Li-ion Battery (ship to US customers only)

CalliesKustoms Callies Kustoms 3600mAh NCR18650G Panasonic Batteries

There are others but the ones above has been used extensively by me and others on CPF and they all test great and no record of counterfeits

-----------
stay away from anything ultrafire or testfire or *fire....ultrafire only makes a few select types of 18650 of specific capacity. anything not on their short list is a counterfeit and this is the biggest scam in the world. there are a dozen sites and a hundred sellers claiming to be ultrafire and wow the batteries in the pictures on ebay sure look pretty but if you search the web enough you will find the reason I am asking you to stick with the links I provided above. random outgassing and fires at home are not worth the roulette game just to save a few bucks per cell...true ultrafire batteries come individually wrapped and serialized in a sealed mylar sleeve. and anyway they aren't better than panasonic NCR's, just cheaper.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Right on, thank you so much for that info. Much appreciated. Just bought 4 of the Cali customs 3600's. Now to find the case :thumbsup:


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Whey Brian, where did you find it for $50?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok, found this. I bought 2 of them. 
Wholesale Cheap Solarstorm BC-01 4*18650 Rechargeable Battery Case Used For Bike Light Online - Buyalleasy.com


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Those cali's are pricey.
I just ordered 10 keeppower 3100's for $80 shipped...from doingoutdoor

Glad to see someone found a source for the battery box


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well yes it is for sale but apparently out of stock. Pannovo makes tons of plastic boxes for lots of things. need to ask DX or whomever what time frame they expect out-of-stock to be restocked
> 
> About 18650's
> 
> ...


Which ones are the best bang for the buck , or ones that are known to be great brands from batteryjunction ?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I think paying over $15 a cell is wasting money....Be sure to verify the cells are based on Panasonic cells and after that the difference is minimal....Also balance the cost per mah ...
If your getting a batter that is 10% more capacity for 20% more money..is it worth it??


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> If your getting a batter that is 10% more capacity for 20% more money..is it worth it??


Yes.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

C.M.S said:


> Which ones are the best bang for the buck , or ones that are known to be great brands from batteryjunction ?


pretty much anything they carry, they are a reputable shop

*note they carry real ultrafires not fakes


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are in the US, check out mtnelectronics. Batteries are usually in stock and shipping is fast. If not in stock you can be notified when they do come in. 
Link to a couple of them:
Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh

Panasonic NCR18650BD Protected 3200mAh


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^good find on cheap ncr18650's wow 9 (10) bucks a pop


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone make a case for running just two cells? And by just two I mean sized for two without two empty slots, for mounting on the rear of a helmet.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Fenix BA4C case 2x18650//4xcr123 exists but it is part of the bike light

if you can get one by itself it would be ideal


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

mazspeed said:


> Ok, found this. I bought 2 of them.
> Wholesale Cheap Solarstorm BC-01 4*18650 Rechargeable Battery Case Used For Bike Light Online - Buyalleasy.com


They canceled my order - out of stock. Did you get anything?


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

^ When did you order? I ordered 2 a week ago and they have not shipped yet.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Pretty close to two weeks ago. I saw the link in a different post, before above poster posted his post


Fourtrax said:


> ^ When did you order? I ordered 2 a week ago and they have not shipped yet.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like Kaidomain has the case. Pretty spendy at 16.08

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023038
I dunno if they really have stock, or another dead end

edit - looks like that may be the wrong connector??


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone have any luck finding one of these cases?


----------



## JATX (Aug 26, 2014)

Just ordered the kaidomain version with the funky plug but splicing in a barrel connector should be cake! Will try to remember to update and review when (assuming its this year) it gets to tx.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yes absolutely. each chamber is spring loaded and the screw cap has a ton of threads. it will take any long or short '18650'
> 
> it is best to squeeze the box closed with your hands and screw the threads in as the spring pressure is pretty stiff and it makes it easier to close with no worries about too much twisting pressure. batteries will not rattle whatsoever. thing is amazing


Whoops, sorry guys. I didn't see this. No have not received it yet. I know stuff coming from China takes a while and will give it another week. I just bought the Gloworm XS so I am in no hurry for this. I will let you know if I get it.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I suspect it really is the correct connecter, just a wonky photo. But if it's not, I'll splice too



JATX said:


> Just ordered the kaidomain version with the funky plug but splicing in a barrel connector should be cake! Will try to remember to update and review when (assuming its this year) it gets to tx.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

So I also took a chance with Kaidomain. When I log in to check order status, it shows 'back ordered'. Any one else get the same status? I'll be surprised to see this land this year.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> So I also took a chance with Kaidomain. When I log in to check order status, it shows 'back ordered'. Any one else get the same status? I'll be surprised to see this land this year.


That's pretty standard for Kaidomain orders in my experience. I don't think they keep much if anything in actual stock, but rather obtain from suppliers once ordered.


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

So 3 weeks now since ordering from buyalleasy. They haven't cancelled my order. Sent 3 emails asking about status and have not received any response. debating when I should open a Paypal dispute since I had other items on the same order.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Paypal has like a 45 day limit on their claims, so you could always wait closer to that time. Just make sure and verify the length of time as they may have changed it since I used it last.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Any one have any 'movement' on their KD order?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> Any one have any 'movement' on their KD order?


If I was you, I'd cancel the order. As I mentioned KD (like many) don't actually keep any of these items in stock, but rather order from their suppliers as they receive customer orders. If they are out of stock everywhere else, its highly unlikely that KD will be able to source this item either... but they will be happy to hold onto your money until you complain and ask for a refund.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Great. So does anyone have a source for these little gems?


----------



## <JK> (Apr 18, 2006)

Good day!

I just received a refund of my month old Pannovo like battery case order from Buyalleasy with no further information. I'm assuming they did not have them in stock despite claiming so and now gave up on finding more. That means I'm on the watch too.

Happy riding!

JK


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

Just checked my order and it shows shipped this morning! Ordered 2 cases and a GoPro mount. I wonder what will actually show up.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been trying to get Kaidomain to refund my order and just got an interesting email. 
_"Sorry we don't provide the function for cancelling the order in our system. Do you want to cancel the battery box? The battery box will have improve version and the supplier is testing the new version of battery box to make sure it works fine. Would you mind to wait some more days for the new version of battery box. Once the item is ready, we would ship to you asap. If the battery is still not ready on next week, we must refund to you."_

I wonder if they are just wanting to hang on to my dough for a nuther week, or if there really is a new version in the works?!?


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

I emailed Buyalleasy about those and said they would have a new supply in "21 days" that was 3 weeks ago when I emailed them . So maybe now or soon they will have them .


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

Buyalleasy just refunded my order for 2 cases. Looks like all that shipped was the GoPro adapter.


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

For a 2 x 18650 option, I was able to call Fenix and order a BA4C battery case from them. That is the battery box used in the BT20 bike light. It was just over 12 dollars including shipping, and it seems to be good quality.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

That's a pretty reasonable price I'd say. Only possible issue is the gender of the connector is reversed from most chinese lights so you'll need to either change the connector on your light or the battery case if you're planning to use it with an existing light.


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree it is a good price. When I found the BA4C, I was in the process of building my own battery box (2x26650 in a Hammond 1590 with an external switch and a protection circuit.) The Fenix box cost significantly less than what I have invested in parts. Ah, well.

The first thing I did with the BA4C was chop off the connector and install Anderson Power Poles.



kwarwick said:


> That's a pretty reasonable price I'd say. Only possible issue is the gender of the connector is reversed from most chinese lights so you'll need to either change the connector on your light or the battery case if you're planning to use it with an existing light.


----------



## <JK> (Apr 18, 2006)

*New Pannovo Design*

Hello!

It seems a new battery pack from Pannovo with all the bells and whistles is now available at DX. By the looks of it I'd rather have one of the old design.

Bright trails!

JK


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

<JK> said:


> Hello!
> 
> It seems a new battery pack from Pannovo with all the bells and whistles is now available at DX. By the looks of it I'd rather have one of the old design.
> 
> ...


Cetain aspects seem like an improvement except for that USB port just hanging off the cable kinda kills the waterproof aspect. Not well thought out.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

kwarwick said:


> Cetain aspects seem like an improvement except for that USB port just hanging off the cable kinda kills the waterproof aspect. Not well thought out.


Charge your phone on the night ride!


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

These looks identical to the Solar Storm battery boxes which come with the XT40's

I use unprotected cells, they fit perfect, and box is of great quality and watertight...


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok, buyalleasy cancelled my order this week. I bought 4 3800mah batteries that I would like to use in a case like this. Any thoughts? I did just buy a xs Gloworm, but would like to have something I can make as well.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Gingerdawg said:


> Looks like Kaidomain has the case. Pretty spendy at 16.08
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023038
> I dunno if they really have stock, or another dead end
> ...


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

<JK> said:


> Hello!
> 
> It seems a new battery pack from Pannovo with all the bells and whistles is now available at DX. By the looks of it I'd rather have one of the old design.
> 
> ...


I suppose we won't have a choice , plus I suppose you could cut the USB part off .

With that and 4 3400 pan0 cells would make for killer run times at $70ish plus a added 20 ish for a nitecore i4 still = the cost of some name brands lesser mah rated battery packs .


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

<JK> said:


> Hello!
> 
> It seems a new battery pack from Pannovo with all the bells and whistles is now available at DX. By the looks of it I'd rather have one of the old design.
> 
> ...


Yet one if these with 3400 pan0 cells = killer run time and still spend less than name brand lesser mah battery packs .

More trail time !!


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

Will this work with Lupine lights? There packs or 7.2v and these are 8.4v?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

suprteck said:


> Will this work with Lupine lights? There packs or 7.2v and these are 8.4v?


They are the same thing... some manufactures like to state the nominal voltage whereas others use the fully charged voltage. Nominal voltage for a single cell is 3.6v vs 4.2v for fully charged. Since these are what are referred to as 2S (2 in series) you multiply the voltage of a single cell by 2.

Now the connector won't play nice with your Lupine lights, so you'd need to change one of the ends to match.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

suprteck said:


> Will this work with Lupine lights? There packs or 7.2v and these are 8.4v?


in the land of lithium ion companies state the same thing differently

3.7 and 4.2 mean the same thing, the max charge is 4.2, 3.7 is a cutoff to reduce power, and 2.9-3.2 is the lowest something will go before shutdown

7.2 and 8.4 also mean the same thing, max charge is 4.2x2 (8.4), 7.2 is the point where limp mode is usually activated, 6.4 is about absolute lowest before shutdown

this all varies but above are the generic basic values used across most lights


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

@127.0.0.1 I have x4 3400mah 3.7volt 18650, but they go below 3.7volt without dimming the light, I try and keep them above 3 volts. Is this ok?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

capoz77 said:


> @127.0.0.1 I have x4 3400mah 3.7volt 18650, but they go below 3.7volt without dimming the light, I try and keep them above 3 volts. Is this ok?


it would be a light circuit board protecting the battery from over discharge if light dims at 3.7 volts. some protection circuits force you to low mode near 3.7 to extend runtimes. some run as bright as you want down to 3.2 volts. some will kill a battery but that is rare nowadays and only the ultimate cheeziest lights do that.

the lithium battery itself doesn't care how far you discharge it, down to around 2.9 volts. at that point most chemists agree do not discharge further. time to charge it.

so, if you bring your 4 volt battery pack down to 3 volts you are good. just don't go further or you'll reduce longevity of the pack [at a more rapid rate than 'normal use']

individual protected cell circuits trip at 2.7-2.9 volts usually

and winter is coming, do not ever attempt to charge a cold pack just in from ice cold temps, let it warm up to above 40 or 50 degrees. charging a cold lithium pack kills them very quickly


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Kaidomain has upgraded my order to "packing - ready to ship" They show stock on the case now. Wonder if I'll get the new case with the usb and MG connector tee? Wonder if I'll ever get anything?!?



Gingerdawg said:


> I have been trying to get Kaidomain to refund my order and just got an interesting email.
> _"Sorry we don't provide the function for cancelling the order in our system. Do you want to cancel the battery box? The battery box will have improve version and the supplier is testing the new version of battery box to make sure it works fine. Would you mind to wait some more days for the new version of battery box. Once the item is ready, we would ship to you asap. If the battery is still not ready on next week, we must refund to you."_
> 
> I wonder if they are just wanting to hang on to my dough for a nuther week, or if there really is a new version in the works?!?


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Gingerdawg said:


> Kaidomain has upgraded my order to "packing - ready to ship" They show stock on the case now. Wonder if I'll get the new case with the usb and MG connector tee? Wonder if I'll ever get anything?!?


My order is the same status...."packing". Same status for 3 days so far. They must be really "packing" it well........


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Ha! Kaidomain changed my order to "shipped"


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Gingerdawg said:


> Ha! Kaidomain changed my order to "shipped"


Same.......the race is on.


----------



## JATX (Aug 26, 2014)

also got an order shipped email from kadomain


----------



## ali_lum (Nov 19, 2014)

I take it you are all able to view your 'My Account' pages on Kaidomain? I have made my order, received an email:

_Your Kaidomain Account:[email protected], Password:xxxxx
To manage your order, please proceed to "My Account" at our main page._

When I put these details into the sign in page and hit continue, I get "The webpage cannot be found". Been like this for day and a half, so maybe will sort itself out?


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Had the same problem, it is a browser incompatibility. Either use another browser, or add kaidomain to compatibility settings


----------



## ali_lum (Nov 19, 2014)

Gingerdawg said:


> Had the same problem, it is a browser incompatibility. Either use another browser, or add kaidomain to compatibility settings


Thanks - never would of thought on that. Much appreciated.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

Received my case today. Ask away....


----------



## ali_lum (Nov 19, 2014)

My case was listed as 'shipped' the other day, so hopefully it will arrive within the next week or two. 

What are you going to do with the USB end of the cable?
Does the male-female connection feel snug? (i.e. unlikely to come apart)
Did it come with the case and Velcro to attach to frame?

Lastly - what are your own impressions on it?!


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

ali_lum said:


> My case was listed as 'shipped' the other day, so hopefully it will arrive within the next week or two.
> 
> What are you going to do with the USB end of the cable?
> Does the male-female connection feel snug? (i.e. unlikely to come apart)
> ...


Not sure about the USB yet. It does provide a convenient method of charging without having to remove the batteries.
I just received this at work and dont have my light. I will test fit the connection tonight.
It came with velcro...I just removed it for the pic.

Overall seems decent but I have nothing for comparison purposes. I'm sure it will serve its purpose quite well.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> Not sure about the USB yet. It does provide a convenient method of charging without having to remove the batteries.


I'm pretty sure the USB port is not for charging the batteries, but rather to charge devices such as smartphones, tablets, etc.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (Aug 25, 2014)

kwarwick said:


> I'm pretty sure the USB port is not for charging the batteries, but rather to charge devices such as smartphones, tablets, etc.


Of course it is. Not sure what I was thinking ut:

That explains the female USB connector.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

For $9.99 shipped I decided to order one to check it out in person. The one thing I do like about the new version is the built in protection and fuel gauge.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, you won by a mile, just got mine last night. Had to go to the local USPS office and pick it up, had a "signature required" shipment?



LOOSEWHEEL said:


> Same.......the race is on.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

I got mine, the very same as "loosewheel" and it's a pretty impressive little case. I stuck my 3800 mah batteries in there and got my XS Gloworm to last about 3 hours on high. Well just under 3 hours. 2:52.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

I ended up receiving an extra one. Same thing, but if anyone want's it in the San Jose/Los Gatos area, let me know. These are great cases.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

mazspeed said:


> I got mine, the very same as "loosewheel" and it's a pretty impressive little case. I stuck my 3800 mah batteries in there and got my XS Gloworm to last about 3 hours on high. Well just under 3 hours. 2:52.


What 3800mAh cells do you have? Even Panasonic doesn't have that much mah!

BTW. Here is my review of the case:

*http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...tant-4-x-18650-battery-case-bicyc-943638.htmlle lights*


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

ledoman said:


> What 3800mAh cells do you have? Even Panasonic doesn't have that much mah!
> 
> BTW. Here is my review of the case:
> 
> *http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...tant-4-x-18650-battery-case-bicyc-943638.htmlle lights*


Whoops, my bad, that should be 3600mah.

Callies Kustoms 3600mAh NCR18650G Panasonic Batteries


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, that's much better now ;-). Not vey budget cells, though.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

True, but they do work great in that case.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I have both the old style and new style cases. The new cases with the protection and voltage regualtor circuitry kill the batteries if you leave them in the case. I charged my batteries, and stored them in the cases for about 2 1/2 weeks over the holidays, and they are now both very discharged. The batteries stored in the old cases are fine. I have the battery case switch off.


----------



## rrwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Gingerdawg said:


> The new cases with the protection and voltage regualtor circuitry kill the batteries if you leave them in the case.


Whoa-- you're right. I just checked on mine, having left the batteries in there for a couple of weeks, and the cells are now completely dead, as in down to zero volts. I am NOT impressed, since those cells are now unusable. This is a serious design flaw....


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

rrwood said:


> Whoa-- you're right. I just checked on mine, having left the batteries in there for a couple of weeks, and the cells are now completely dead, as in down to zero volts. I am NOT impressed, since those cells are now unusable. This is a serious design flaw....


I guess you need to use protected cells with this case... to protect the cells from the case!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The older cases drain the batteries over time as well. Maybe not as fast, but they do drain. I have been taking the lids off mine during storage after figuring it out.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Knight511 said:


> The older cases drain the batteries over time as well. Maybe not as fast, but they do drain. I have been taking the lids off mine during storage after figuring it out.


What is in the old case that causes the drain? Good Li-Ion cells have a pretty low self discharge rate so unless there is some circuitry that is consuming power you should not see much loss in a few months storage. Do you leave the box connected to your light?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Knight511 said:


> The older cases drain the batteries over time as well. Maybe not as fast, but they do drain. I have been taking the lids off mine during storage after figuring it out.


not seeing it on my original pannovo dumb-case. it's been sitting with 4 eagtac 3100 protecteds and 3 months ago 8.42 volts today 8.29 volts...normal for three months sitting. I have other chinese packs I am trying to use up and crap out which is why my pannovo is sitting unused at the moment


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine never sit plugged into the light. I will pay closer attention after winter as they never sit right now with the lack of daylight. I didn't think there was anything in the pack to drain until I got stuck on trail without a light on one ride.


----------



## hankering (Dec 28, 2014)

I saw somewhere (BLF probably) mention that even protected cells will continue to drain if left in this case for some reason.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Protected cells indeed have some self-discharge: as they contain protection circuitry permanently attached to them, and that PCB consumes small current for its own operation. It doesn't matter if they're stored in that "dumb" case, or separately...


----------



## hankering (Dec 28, 2014)

Is your USB port controlled by the pushbutton switch (that also controls the three blue LEDs that show battery power level approximately)?
Or is your USB port power on all the time, regardless?


----------



## hankering (Dec 28, 2014)

Zero volts could mean the cells are killed and unsafe -- but if those were protected individually zero volts could mean the protection circuit on the individual cells functioned. If so they will wake up on most good chargers.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could someone please confirm there are no issues with the Panasonic 3.7v 18650 flat top non-protected batteries?

Specfically, these:
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-NCR...id=1424824173&sr=8-3&keywords=panasonic+18650

I didn't even know there was a 3.6V version of the Panasonic.

Thanks!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you think with issues? Panasonics are one of the best 18650 cells. 3.6V or 3.7V has no practical meaning in this case. They all charge up to 4.2V.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The only issue is the lack of protection... I run protected Panasonics and love them.


----------



## mrcjc119 (Jun 19, 2014)

mazspeed said:


> I ended up receiving an extra one. Same thing, but if anyone want's it in the San Jose/Los Gatos area, let me know. These are great cases.


Not sure if you still have that case, but I would be willing to pay shipping down to So-Cal LMK!


----------

